# هندسة إنتاج البترول



## Fawzi (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،

أتمنى الحصول على كتب أو معلومات عن هندسة الإنتاج وبخاصة طرق تنظيف آبار البترول من البيوتموين أو الأسفلتين المتراكم داخل الكومبلشن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صلاح فكرى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد الحصول على كتب فى مجال استكشاف البترول&تكرير البترول


----------



## أوراغ (2 فبراير 2008)

*قريبا إن شاء الله*

قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## أوراغ (2 فبراير 2008)

merci et vive tout les producteurs petrolièrs


----------



## عاشق محمد (6 فبراير 2008)

اود الحصول على بعض المراجع الخاصة بنقل النفط


----------



## انس السر مبارك (25 أبريل 2009)

اريد عدة امتحانات لمعاينات الشركات في مادة الحفر والانتاج


----------



## بكرى التجاني (30 أبريل 2009)

كيفية معالجة خام النفط


----------



## بكرى التجاني (30 أبريل 2009)

تحسين انتاجية خام النفط باستخدام تقنية التحميض


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (3 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام عندي مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب البترولية في مختلف الاختصاصات لكني لا اعرف كيف ارفعها ثم ان النت عندي بطيئ لكن من ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين طريقة الرفع ولكم جزيل الشكروجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mojahid (3 مايو 2009)

any body looking books for Petroleum you can find here 
http://www.4shared.com
because many people create account and was uploaded many books and sheets


----------



## malin (9 مايو 2009)

يا جماعه لو حد يعرف اي شركات سيرفس عايزه ناس او اونر يقول انا خريج بترول 2008 من مصر واتخنقت


----------



## malin (9 مايو 2009)

النصيحه يا اخوانا دلوني علي الحل


----------

